# BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES FINNISHED WORK



## bacustomknives

* BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES FINISHED KNIVES*



Mike1950 said:


> Welcome Bill, Nice folks and wood here. I think there are a few knife makers.



heres a few more i have tons just not enough time to post them all enjoy everyone

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/user231919_pic6975_1261884862.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/027-5.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/outback011.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/exsplosiontracker017.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/049-3.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/010-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/MUSKYWALNUT021.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BFISHY005.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BULLWHIP-2015.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/110.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/038-7.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/088-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/017-6.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/004-9.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/001-6.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/002-12.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/071-3.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/078-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/057-5.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*



Dane Fuller said:


> Welcome from Texas, Bill. I can't wait to see your work.



here ya go

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/TANT053.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/056-10.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/rvbush006.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/004-25.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/037-16.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/037.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/028.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/031.jpg


----------



## Dane Fuller

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*

Excellent work! The last one would be my favorite. Do you forge your own steel?


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/015.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/f082.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/121-3.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/081-6.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/023-16.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/101-4.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/009-15.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BOUNTY034.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/muk122.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/013-20.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/UTI005.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/070-7.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/044-16.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/035-13.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/005-18.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/HT088.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/WCHOP006.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/rryyr099.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/032-15.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/026-18.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/088-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/099-5.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/011-18.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/036-14.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/038-18.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BO2005.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/011-17.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/bobomofo042.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/089-4.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/047-9.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/011-15.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/039-13.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/039-12.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/070-5.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/001-19.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/031-14.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/001-18.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/001-17.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/156-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/160.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/071-8.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*

Wow! So many cool knives and photos I need a cold shower again!


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*



Dane Fuller said:


> Excellent work! The last one would be my favorite. Do you forge your own steel?



I stock remove with my grinders,my billets of damascus are forged by
l. Fowler and my san mia billets are forged by L.Withrow, I get my 1095 hc bar stock from Aldo Bruno,i Do all my profiling ,heat treating,and grinding in house.Aswell on some of the blades you see the black/grey finnish i do that to my blades aswell in house its called antique finnish. aswell all my knives are stamped on the top tang ,besides some of my beginer knives and that was some 10 years ago.,If anyone purchases a knife with out the backwoods logo its not made by me! Hope you all enjoy ,any other questions id be glad to ansewer them.
Many thanks for the warm welcome
Bests,Bill


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*



Kevin said:


> You're work is not knife-making and woodworking, it's artistry.
> 
> I like them all the best. I have never seen such beautiful knives. I keep scrolling up and down wishing I was a knife too so I could sneak into the same scabbard with one of them.



Thanks Kevin,
i Devote my life to making to best possible knife i can, Its my passion!,I try to use the best materials for handles that mother nature produces,Aswell in ten years ive have very few dislikes of my work.Ive had them on television,some articles,Aswell a few years back i was offered to do a run of 250 knives for L.L. BEAN'S 100th Anniversery,But i didnt take that challenge. 
Thanks Again Bill


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Heres the latest hot off the bench! crazy sycamore!!

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/003.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/007.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/013.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/028-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/004-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/011.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/019.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Very nice! What is the finish that is on the blade? Is it permanent and durable?


----------



## barry richardson

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Super nice Knives! I think that is about the most beautiful array of custom knives I've ever seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



woodtickgreg said:


> Very nice! What is the finish that is on the blade? Is it permanent and durable?



That is call reversed "w" damascus, it is etched in acid and handsanded to get the dark contrast in the steel, yes it is very durable,But very exspensive.
Ty BiLL


----------



## meridian

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Hey Bill..... very nice work. -Larry


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



meridian said:


> Hey Bill..... very nice work. -Larry



Great to hear from you Larry, Hope all is well brother
Thanks Bill


----------



## Jon klear

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Great looking Knives! Makes me want to give it a try.


----------



## West River WoodWorks

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

:allhail:
Absolutely stunning work!
Tom


----------



## davduckman2010

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

 super nice knives a 1 ----duckman


----------



## LoneStar

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Oh **&^%$#@!!!!!!
I havent been back to this thread since you started posting pics ! Man I must own one. I like your style a lot ! Kevin summed it up best, they're all my favorite.
I couldnt find a website for you and all your knives I found were sold.
Could you tell me where your prices start and stop ? (PM me if you like).
Do you build to customer specs or make a knife then sell it ?
Would you be interested in partial trades for the right wood ?
I'm in no position to get a knife from you right away, but I WILL own one of these !


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



LoneStar said:


> Oh **&^%$#@!!!!!!
> I havent been back to this thread since you started posting pics ! Man I must own one. I like your style a lot ! Kevin summed it up best, they're all my favorite.
> I couldnt find a website for you and all your knives I found were sold.
> Could you tell me where your prices start and stop ? (PM me if you like).
> Do you build to customer specs or make a knife then sell it ?
> Would you be interested in partial trades for the right wood ?
> I'm in no position to get a knife from you right away, but I WILL own one of these !



Thanks everyone,And PM sent Ryan!
Bests Bill


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



bacustomknives said:


> LoneStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh **&^%$#@!!!!!!
> I havent been back to this thread since you started posting pics ! Man I must own one. I like your style a lot ! Kevin summed it up best, they're all my favorite.
> I couldnt find a website for you and all your knives I found were sold.
> Could you tell me where your prices start and stop ? (PM me if you like).
> Do you build to customer specs or make a knife then sell it ?
> Would you be interested in partial trades for the right wood ?
> I'm in no position to get a knife from you right away, but I WILL own one of these !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone,And PM sent Ryan! I dont have a website anymore due to a subforum i own on a knife forum ,aswell my work doesnt last long at all.it would be a waste of money.
> Bests Bill
Click to expand...


----------



## NYWoodturner

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Welcome from New York. Outstanding knives ! You have an eye for greay wood. You will like it here...
Scott


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



NYWoodturner said:


> Welcome from New York. Outstanding knives ! You have an eye for greay wood. You will like it here...
> Scott



Thanks Scott


----------



## ripjack13

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES*



DKMD said:


> Fantastic work! I can't imagine anyone not wanting one of your knives.




That would be me.....

I do not want one.....


I want them all....




could you pm me as well...I'd like some info as well.
:thanx:

and...just so you know...those knives are :wacko1: beautiful....


----------



## bearmanric

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Very nice work. Love the woods. Rick


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



bearmanric said:


> Very nice work. Love the woods. Rick



THANKS


----------



## Twig Man

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Welcome and those are stunning


----------



## Kevin

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

I still look at these knives almost everyday. I need to get us a 'salivating' smiley. 



.


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

As i finnish my peices ill post them here for all to see,Again everyone thanks for the comments!

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/RL001.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/bc061.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/007-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/038.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/094-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/order060.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/order003.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/074.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/TSU011.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/054-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/004-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/020-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/RW2025.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/014-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/LKLK045.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/030-4.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/MMM021.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/IUIH063.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/HGH067.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/h3003.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/013-4.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/023-4.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/chop147.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/KERT088.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/OD123035.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/FEFE130.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/FEATHER092.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/mmjjmj074.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/mmjjmj037.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/mmjjmj004.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

Just a little curious, how many knives do complete in a week? They are very nice, I would have a hard time choosing one.


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



woodtickgreg said:


> Just a little curious, how many knives do complete in a week? They are very nice, I would have a hard time choosing one.



The pics i posted are of previous knives,Lol , I Didnt do all those in a week,i had a little time to look in my photobucket and pull a few more pics out, i can usually do 2- 3 knives a week , i do my process in batches,say grind, quench,heat treat 10-15 knives at a time, Then start the handling process one by one.
Thanks Bill


----------



## woodtickgreg

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

HA HA! I knew you didn't do all those in a week, but just wondered how many you did do, still 2 to 3 a week is a lot of work.


----------



## scrimman

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

That is some fantastic work! I really love the work you did on the pins; can't say I've ever seen any done like that. I'll have to give it a try next time I feel the urge to make a knife! I've only made about a half dozen thus far, so it's nice to see what levels they can reach!

scrimman


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



scrimman said:


> That is some fantastic work! I really love the work you did on the pins; can't say I've ever seen any done like that. I'll have to give it a try next time I feel the urge to make a knife! I've only made about a half dozen thus far, so it's nice to see what levels they can reach!
> 
> scrimman



You can take a knife to extremes,With a little imagination and some cool materials to work with buddy!
Thanks Bill


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



Joe Rebuild said:


> OHHHHH you make nice knives  How long have you been at your craft?



I been knifemaking for almost ten years now,I been fulltime for the last 6 years,I love the craft.


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*



Joe Rebuild said:


> Do you stabilize yourself or send them out? I have some sushi knives (3) that I want sharpened and re-handled. Would you be interested in a trade? Wood for new handles on my knives?
> 
> We have the :ufw: you will ever see



Please feel free to pm or email me with questions concearning that, I dont wanna use this thread for selling or stuff like that
Many Thanks ,Bill

I purchase my wood already stabilized,Thanks


----------



## bacustomknives

*RE: Howdy from BACKWOODSCUSTOMKNIVES {{ PIC HEAVY }}*

NEW ONE OF THE BENCH IN BLACK ASH BURL

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/008.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/012.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/020.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives

HI Everyone, ill be posting my finnished work here,Enjoy an check them out!
Thanks Bill

HERES ONE DRESSED IN BLACK ASH BURL

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/008.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/012.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/020.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives

A COUPLE IN MALLEE AND BONE

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/cgg026.jpg


----------



## bacustomknives

Joe Rebuild said:


> This guy is a machine  NICE WORK !



thanks , i have some killercrotch wood peices that are in the works,wait till ya see them


----------



## Vern Tator

Wow, These are great knives. I only carry a Swiss army knife, but if I were to carry anything else, I would be looking to you for it. You make beautiful knives.


----------



## bacustomknives

THANKS EVERYONE!! HERES A COUPLE MORE ORDERS JUST FINNISHED TOP ONE IS OAK CROTCH AND BOTTOM IS ASH CROTCH, ENJOY

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/005.jpg

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/047.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/075.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

Beautiful work as usual!


----------



## bacustomknives

HOW ABOUT SOME MORE CROTCH,DYED FEATHERED ASH

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/109.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/058-1.jpg

AND SOME DYED OAK CROTCH/EBONY LINERS

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/004-2.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/008-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/039-1.jpg


----------



## woodtickgreg

I like how the top ones handle feathering matches the blade beautiful work


----------



## bacustomknives

i had some killer feathered walnut,but wanted to keep it for my next bowie i have in progress it did match up well
thanks greg


----------



## bacustomknives

After a antique blade finnish i thought a little more ash crotch would top this baby off?

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/074-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/077.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/070.jpg[/i]


----------



## Twig Man

You make the best looking knives I have ever seen. Thanks for sharing your talent


----------



## bacustomknives

Joe Rebuild said:


> Alright! How do we get you to a build thread :please2: :yippeee:



ill start one here for you all


----------



## bacustomknives

ill start one here for you all
HERE IS A LINK TO THE WIP THREAD, HERE ON WOOD BARTER,ASWELL I POSTED ANOTHER LINK IN THAT THREAD TO SEE ANOTHER WIP ON MY OWN FORUM CHECKUM OUT LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK BESTS BILL
PLEASE CLICK HERE TO SEE THEM
http://woodbarter.com/showthread.php?tid=2939


----------



## Vern Tator

woodtickgreg said:


> I like how the top ones handle feathering matches the blade beautiful work


+1 That is an amazing piece of art.


----------



## woodtickgreg

bacustomknives said:


> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! How do we get you to a build thread :please2: :yippeee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill start one here for you all
Click to expand...

If you do a build thread for us we have a section called the classroom, it would be nice if you posted it there, it would make it easier for everyone here to find it. I'm sure everyone will be interested to see how you make your amazing knives!


----------



## bacustomknives

woodtickgreg said:


> bacustomknives said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Rebuild said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright! How do we get you to a build thread :please2: :yippeee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill start one here for you all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you do a build thread for us we have a section called the classroom, it would be nice if you posted it there, it would make it easier for everyone here to find it. I'm sure everyone will be interested to see how you make your amazing knives!
Click to expand...


TWO THREAD ARE UP FOR YOUR VEIWING IN THE CLASSROOM, THANKS GUYS


----------



## bacustomknives

some box elder

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/169.jpg

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/bc001.jpg


----------



## howiesatwork

Quite a few nice, sharp, and pointy tools, Bill. I'd be hard pressed to pick the winner if I saw them in a show.


----------



## bacustomknives

Thanks , heres some ash crotch,amboyna, box elder,rosewood

http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/021-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/BBN045.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/018-3.jpg





http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/004-4.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/TG001.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/063-1.jpg
http://i963.Rule #2/albums/ae117/backwoodscustomknives/BACKWOODS%202/BACKWOODS%203/100-1.jpg


----------

